

Performance of JavaScript crypto libraries vs. WebCrypto (with graphs) - encryb
https://medium.com/@encryb/comparing-performance-of-javascript-cryptography-libraries-42fb138116f3

======
explorigin
Published on June 8th with a link to jsperf.com (which is currently down).

~~~
encryb
Took me awhile to clean up the WebCrypto library which accompanies the
article. I didn't want to submit the article until at least a bit of
documentation existed. I can redo benchmarks somewhere else. Any good
alternative to jsperf?

